# Quiet, Hush, Enough...stop barking!



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm no stranger to a barking dog. But Ziva has gone bark crazy. She's been barking at everything. The last couple of days have been terrible and I think I may have a brain bleed if I have to listen to anymore barking. 
She's 7 months old and I don't know if it's an age thing or what. She doesn't listen to commands to quiet or hush. We've told her "ok-enough" and try to redirect her attention or relocate her. As soon as we think she's going to quiet down she finds something new to bark at.
She is otherwise a pretty well behaved 7 month old. 

For those that use a bark collar, at what age did you start using it? I have never used a bark collar and really don't want to. But if this constant barking doesn't stop I may have to. Any advise?


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

get a pop can, put some marbles in it, tape it closed, next time she barks, rattle it at her and tell her no, to me a shock collar for barking is ridiculous


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Sounds like a pup that needs a lot more exercise!


----------



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

I think it is definitely an age thing. I read a ton of threads on puppy barking when my girl found her voice and several people said they had similar issues all around the same age. The easiest alerts to quiet are when she sees something outside cause I can just go check and let her know it's ok. The worst are sounds she can't identify (barks or doorbell on the tv) or new things/dogs she can't investigate. I didn't realize she had never seen cows until we got stopped at a red light next to a pasture the other day and she wouldn't shut up until the light turned green lol!

In any case, redirecting seems to work better than anything else we've tried. Trying to correct with the leash is iffy because you may end up making the dog dislike whatever he's barking at. We've had some success with saying "thank you" really pleasantly because she'll turn to us and we can reward her for being quiet, but that hasn't really translated over to the things she gets more worked up about. I'm kind of hoping she grows out of it some when she learns more about what's normal, but otherwise I'm going to piggy back a bit and see if anyone else has good suggestions 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

ken k said:


> get a pop can, put some marbles in it, tape it closed, next time she barks, rattle it at her and tell her no, to me a shock collar for barking is ridiculous


Bark collars are a fantastic tool for some dogs. The pop can is effective... when you're around. If the dog is making overtures while you're not at home there are no other methods that I'm aware of to control nuisance barking. If it's just when you're home, an e-collar might be preferable. In either case, I wouldn't start using it regularly until the dog is over a year. In my opinion, there is a 'barking stage' (at least for my kids). It tends to loose its flavor after 9 months or so. I have popped a bark collar on a younger dog for chronic carrying-on in the crate. One or two level-one shocks, a very confused expression, and subsequent years of blissfully quiet crating. I didn't have to yell, toss objects, spritz, nag, or coddle. Effective.

For barking at fun or distracting things during play or whathaveyou, I would not use an e-collar or a bark collar. Redirection and training are way more effective in that case because you can control the 'reward' or lack thereof.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Exercise...exercise...exercise. Don't provide the command (quiet/hush etc) unless you are right there to redirect / correct the behavior. Example - pup is in the back yard, begins barking. You holler the command out the window for it to hush.

Just like any other command, the verbage you use has to be constant. You wouldn't train your dog to sit by using several different commands. Treat this command just as you would any other thing you teach your dog. You can't correct a behavior if your dog doesn't realize it's an unwanted behavior. 

Scenario; You are in your home. The mail man walks by. Pup starts to vocalize. You have treats in hand (or toy). Say your pup's name, "Ziva! Hush!" The MOMENT she looks at you, throw a party and reward. If you have to go over to where she is barking, sit on the floor next to her and say, "Ziva! Hush!" She is going to look at you at some point because you NEVER come to her and sit on the floor while she's barking at the window. The moment she changes her focus reward! And repeat...repeat...repeat...

This is where exercise comes in. A tired pup is going to wear out at some point. Her vocalizing is a learned behavior already. You are attempting to undo a learned behavior that is self rewarding. Teaching her the command 'Hush' (or what ever word you use) needs to be more rewarding to her then the barking. 

Teaching my crack pup (Lacy) 'Quiet' was very difficult. He has high drive - so it's natural for him to vocalize at everything. I had to make sure that I didn't give him the command unless I was able to redirect him. So, if he is in the back yard and I'm in the house and our barn cat came rambling up through the pasture, he'd start barking. He has HIGH food drive, so I always carry treats. I'd go out into the yard, walk up to him, say his name "Lonestar! Quiet!" He'd stop and look at me as if to say "Uh?" and I'd throw a party & reward. I'd turn and walk back towards the house. If he started barking again, I'd say his name - and he'd stop barking and come running to me (FOOD!) . I'd treat and say "Good Quiet!" Sometimes he'd remember that I'm more interesting than the cat and follow me inside and I'd play a game with him. 

He's not two yet. And if he starts barking, I can now just say "Quiet!" and he stops. He doesn't bark for treats or attention any more then he comes to me and goes through all his tricks for treats or attention. 'Quiet' is a command that he knows. 

There were times when his level of excitement was way over the top at the object of his focus. At those times I had to make sure that I got his attention before I gave the command. Squeaky toys - a loud noise - etc. would get his attention - then I'd give the command as stated above.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Also, I've personally never used this, but literally EVERY training book I've read or trainer I've talked to said to train them TO bark (make it a command) so you can then label a start and a stop, to echo the 'quiet' as a command post from Lilie above.


----------



## GemmasDad (Aug 16, 2012)

What about training them not to bark when no one is home? According to my new neighbors Gemma likes to bark a lot. We've started using a sonic bark deterrent and one of those collars that sprays. But the batteries go dead and the spray runs out eventually. Is there something I can do or put out there to keep her busy?


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your advise. I am inclined to believe it is an age thing but annoying just the same. Ziva does get a good amount of exercise. We walk most morning for 1-1.5 miles and include basic OB training on our walk. We play flirt pole for a good 10-15 min. each morning either before or after our walk. In the early/mid afternoon we play another round of flirt pole and/or fetch in the yard. We do another round of OB training for a good 15 minutes. When hubby comes home he usually plays flirt pole/fetch while dinner is cooking. After dinner it's another 1-2 mile walk. There is play/tug/ mind games throughout the day as well. And every Saturday morning is our 1 hr private OB session ( we just started tracking training this last week too).

When she is in the house and barks at the sounds on tv we tell her "ok-we got it-quiet" Same thing when she barks out the storm door window at anything that comes down the street. She especially loves to bark at one neighbors American flag flying off his porch. I usually get up and go to her and say "ok....Quiet" and redirect her. 2 seconds late she is back at the door, looking out the window barking...ugh. Of course every one of my neighbors has a dog, literally. So if one barks they all bark. In the back yard sometimes she is literally just standing in the middle of the yard barking into the air. I think she really likes the sound of her own voice, lol!

Marbury, thanks for the input on bark collars. Like you, I think they can be a useful tool but I would like to avoid having to use one if I can. Thanks for guidance on the appropriate age before considering a bark collar.

Boomer11 I like the can and marbles idea. I used a jar and coins during the gator stage and it helped. Might be time to get it back out.

Lilie...guilty as charge...lol. It's been so long (16 years since) we've had a puppy and I have forgotten how easy we had with our trained senior dogs. If they barked in the yard, all we had to do was tap on the window and they would stop and usually come to the door to come in. *Back to Square one*. Thanks for reminding me Ziva doesn't really know not to bark and we have to "teach" her not to. I don't mind an alert bark. In fact I want an alert bark. I just don't want endless/mindless barking. Makes my brain bleed. I am noise sensitive...sigh.

Glad to see I'm not alone in this. 

Sorry for the rattle but I want to thank everyone for their input. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks Lilie, I think treats might really make the difference with my girl. I don't always have them on me when she's barking, so I think that's making it harder for her to learn.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

Work diligently on you recall and get it as near 100% all the time that you can. That way when the dog is out in the yard barking at Box Turtles and Dragon Flies you can call it by name and get it to come into the house and be distracted. The key to a successful recall is that there is something better to be had if the dog comes immediately. That way they will not hesitate to come when called. You have to make whatever you offer for a prompt recall more interesting than the box turtle outside the fence. In Fl they are a protected species and we have three warrens full of them outside of our fence, so the girls see them and often bark like the end of the world was upon us. Recall, distract, praise and release. It will take patience and practice, but they will learn to bark a time or two and come in for attention. That is where you want the dog anyway. If someone is coming into the house you want the dogs between you and them anyway... I know it sounds a little wacky, but trust me if Momma is home alone I want both of my big girls in the house. Whether they will bite somebody or not does not matter, it is a deterrent that most sane people will not care to tempt. My girls will lick them to death, but what they don't know may keep me or my wife from getting hurt...

Wheelchair Bob


----------

